# Selenium D220Ti/2500TI-Nd



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

Has anyone ever used these? Im mainly curious about how high they really play. The specs show they play up to 21k/22k respectively, but Im not sure if its really a strong response up to that range. 

Im looking to do my doors in my truck very loud, while still maintaining a high quality of sound (obviously Im throwing any staging/time alignment out the window), but still looking for the best sound possible while being loud. So with 3-4 these per door, would I be able to get away without running a tweeter? Or would a tweeter give me that extra high-end sparkle that Im looking for?


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

galacticmonkey said:


> Has anyone ever used these? Im mainly curious about how high they really play. The specs show they play up to 21k/22k respectively, but Im not sure if its really a strong response up to that range.
> 
> Im looking to do my doors in my truck very loud, while still maintaining a high quality of sound (obviously Im throwing any staging/time alignment out the window), but still looking for the best sound possible while being loud. So with 3-4 these per door, would I be able to get away without running a tweeter? Or would a tweeter give me that extra high-end sparkle that Im looking for?


At the SPL's your listening at your not going to hear any high end sparkle gmonk, trust me. 20,000hz really is only for people who have perfect hearing, aren't driving a car and DON'T have the substage playing over a blended level.. At 150db's+ all you need is up to 12k to get a full balanced sound. This all being said, you need to use a horn body.. Just the compression drives themselves aren' 109db/1w/1m.. Most CD are like mid to upper 90's when not mounted on a horn.. If your going to mount them to a good sized horn you won't need 4 sets.. It's kinda like using a sealed box vs ported. Your wasting money and space by not just mounting them to a horn to get their real potential.

What's your substage going to consist of?


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

This is the body I was planning on using, due to depth reasons. Will be paired with 2 10" Deltas and a 15" Delta per door. 

Currently, the sub is just a single 15" BTL.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

A pair of horns on 5w will be louder than you can stand

Sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Go with the D2500s. Excellent drivers...not that the D220s are bad, just they are a tad large and the 2500s are that much better.


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, I fail at live. Must have been paying more attention to the crap I was taking then posting links. Heres the horn bodies that I plan on using.

Selenium HM11-25 1" Exponential Horn 60x60 1-3/8"-18 TPI 264-306

And nah, Im trying to get the loudest highs around here in Florida. Just got an Excursion and want it to be the baddest around. Wont be right away, but once I do up the front of the wall and the back of the wall, should be good

This is my main competition. He is a guy about 2 hours away, over in Orlando. There is also a guy with 16 10" Beymas on a Soundigital 16k thats pretty loud too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toJa71_cvSw


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Where are you going to mount those? They are 3" deep before you add the driver

Sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

In the doors, near the middle, just below the handle. This is all to scale. Thats 2 10s in the rear and a 15 up front. The cardboard square is 4.5" x 4.5", the same size as the horn body.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Are you building it out?. That horn with the driver on it is prolly more than 5"deep. You have that much depth with out hitting the window? Same for the 15"

Sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

with that sig you should post over here

DIYMA - SPL Forum - DIYMA Car Audio Forum


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

minbari said:


> Are you building it out?. That horn with the driver on it is prolly more than 5"deep. You have that much depth with out hitting the window? Same for the 15"
> 
> Sent from my phone using digital farts[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

Have you considered running a full body horn under the dash?


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

I believe he's looking for for open type of demos, correct?

Sent from my C771 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

